# Suppressor



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

Bit the bullet tonight and ordered a suppressor for my 6.8. Now the long wait begins. Maybe by next hunting season it will be a quiet shooter.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

what all is involved with that? did you have to get your barrel threaded or anything? and can anyone buy one? seems like I thought I remember talk about a tax stamp or something? what rifle do you have? looking into a 6.8 myself.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> what all is involved with that? did you have to get your barrel threaded or anything? and can anyone buy one? seems like I thought I remember talk about a tax stamp or something? what rifle do you have? looking into a 6.8 myself.


Go to a Class III dealer, pick out a can, pay him for the can and the $200 for the stamp, they will do the paperwork, and wait 10-12 months to get it back. Hoping they pass the Hearing Protection Act soon and they wouldn't require a stamp.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Go to a Class III dealer, pick out a can, pay him for the can and the $200 for the stamp, they will do the paperwork, and wait 10-12 months to get it back. Hoping they pass the Hearing Protection Act soon and they wouldn't require a stamp.


10-4 thanks for the info.


----------



## Jason B (Jul 3, 2014)

I am excited to see if the HPA is going to pass.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jason B said:


> I am excited to see if the HPA is going to pass.


It's pretty much a giving that it will pass just more of a question when.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

I went down to Mike's and told him which one I wanted. Put the deposit down and now have to wait for it to come in. Once it comes in I have to pay it off and send my form 4 in with $200 for the tax stamp. Then the wait really begins.
Rifle is an AR so barrel is already threaded, just have to change gas block once I put it on.
I didn't want to wait for the HPA to pass just because who knows when that will actually happen.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm cheap. I'll wait for it to pass.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

MrFish said:


> I'm cheap. I'll wait for it to pass.


From what I've read, if it does pass then I should get the stamp fee back as a tax credit.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Just built my 6.8 last month and love it


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I have 3 and one in jail. Used to take 5-6 months now takes 8


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I'm cheap. I'll wait for it to pass.


 based on what I was told the prices would probably go up. Supply and demand


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

I finally received suppressor on 9-12-17. Only took 9 months and a couple days from date of ordering...lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's not bad! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Wow, that's really quick. I got two back in April. That would put me around Dec-Jan!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

6-8 months right now. They are finally catching up. Predicting 3-6 months soon.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Well, crap! I need a few more hosts for the cans I got coming but I may should go ahead and buy a 30cal can.


----------

